# A Canadian in the US



## Stu Marks (Aug 17, 2004)

Does anyone know the process that has to be undertaken for a Canadian student right out of high school to apply, and hopefully start going to an American University?


----------



## Stu Marks (Aug 17, 2004)

Does anyone know the process that has to be undertaken for a Canadian student right out of high school to apply, and hopefully start going to an American University?


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't go to the US, the next film revolution is coming out of the GREAT WHITE NORTH, don't you know that?


----------



## clue (Aug 17, 2004)

And it'll begin right here at Studentfilms.com.
For real though, do some research. Hollywood was built by Canadians and Americans. So we own half of it.  

If you're Canadian, you still have to take the SAT test, apply to universities of your choice, get accepted, apply for student visa, get accepted, and be prepared to spend mad cash.

If you're good at sports there's a chance you could get a scholarship.


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Aug 17, 2004)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR> If you're good at sports there's a chance you could get a scholarship.  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, and don't go as a hockey player, geta  golf scholarship cause they are way more bad ass these days.  You get to go to the southern states to play golf and go to school and learn that "picnic" is actually a really racist term.


----------



## Ademu (Aug 20, 2004)

I'd like you to explain how it's rascist... because I am baffled...

Did we whites used to eat blacks at picnics, or what? Use them as table mats?

Fsck... lol


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Aug 20, 2004)

the whole picnic thing (from what I was told) is from a guy I know (a canadian) whos at a southern university on a baseball scholarship and he was told that the word "picnic" originates from a time back in slave days when white ppl would like sacrifice a slave and have a feast or something like that, and thats how the nic (as in *im not meaning to be racist here* ni**er) came to be put with the pic, and no i dont know what the pic is but thats what i was told, was at one time in one plave the understanding of the word and origins, i may be wrong, but i was basically drawing referance not to anything racist, but the "little differences" (ala Pulp Fiction) that make the US and Canada different

I hope this doesn't starta  war, like the WAR OF 1812, which we, the canadians won over the US, but thats all behind us


----------



## ZuluCom (Aug 21, 2004)

Wrong:

http://www.snopes.com/language/offense/picnic.htm

And, uh, as for the War of 1812, neither side really won considering the Treaty of Ghent just restored things to normal. You Canadians won some good engagements and you all did burn our capital, but only because the sore-losing Federalist pussies actually gave money, info and assistants to the invading British troops.

But good ol' Andrew Jackson got the brits back in New Orleans, when he killed and captured 2,500 Brits at a loss of only eight men. 

But anyway, let's not fight.


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Aug 21, 2004)

well, i guess its just an urban legend, but some of those things u never know, but thanks for clearing it up w/out starting a war, liek that of the war of 1812, which we won  

o and our hockey team won the gold medal over you in hockey at the salt lake olympics too, but that doesnt mean we cant be friends


----------



## clue (Aug 22, 2004)

HAHA. Very humorous.


----------

